# How to connect two washer machine hoses?



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com/pd_34766-104-A-680_?PL=1&productId=3134247

The product you need is a male hose to male hose coupler, which will look similar to the one in the link I shared. I have a suspission that the coupler you need doesn't exist, because nobody should ever need one.
If I were you, I would fix the situation causing your hose to bee to short (move the supply connections near the drain connections).
Or if you aren't going to plum it correctly, just get a short garden hose rather than splicing two washing machine hoses together.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Can I ask why you need 12' of washing machine hose? Seems like the machine is a little too far from the water source.


----------



## anoy (Feb 2, 2012)

The one I bought was suggested by staff at Homedepot. What is the splicer for? I think your link looks like more useful for my purpose. Did you mean to have a longer garden hose instead for my steam dryer?

Thanks again!



michaelcherr said:


> http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com/pd_34766-104-A-680_?PL=1&productId=3134247
> 
> The product you need is a male hose to male hose coupler, which will look similar to the one in the link I shared. I have a suspission that the coupler you need doesn't exist, because nobody should ever need one.
> If I were you, I would fix the situation causing your hose to bee to short (move the supply connections near the drain connections).
> Or if you aren't going to plum it correctly, just get a short garden hose rather than splicing two washing machine hoses together.


----------



## anoy (Feb 2, 2012)

Indeed for a steam dryer, which is not adjacent to a washer.



VIPlumber said:


> Can I ask why you need 12' of washing machine hose? Seems like the machine is a little too far from the water source.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

anoy said:


> The one I bought was suggested by staff at Homedepot. What is the splicer for? I think your link looks like more useful for my purpose. Did you mean to have a longer garden hose instead for my steam dryer?
> 
> Thanks again!


 the staff at home depot is wrong...:yes: move machine closer to plumbing or move plumbing closer to machine....:yes:


----------



## anoy (Feb 2, 2012)

Certainly your suggestions were well taken. But due to the space limitation, perhaps a cost-effective way is to have a longer hose connecting plumbing to the dryer. 



ben's plumbing said:


> the staff at home depot is wrong...:yes: move machine closer to plumbing or move plumbing closer to machine....:yes:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

anoy said:


> The one I bought was suggested by staff at Homedepot. What is the splicer for? I think your link looks like more useful for my purpose. Did you mean to have a longer garden hose instead for my steam dryer?
> 
> Thanks again!


Don't trust anyone in an orange apron. Get the in the link that was suggested.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> the staff at home depot is wrong...:yes:


Aah, say it ain't so!


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

If you need your hose to be 12' just buy a 12' hose.

http://www.pexsupply.com/Wal-Rich-27-08012-3-8-x-12-High-Pressure-Washing-Machine-Hose-Bagged


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

And to answer your question, the part that the orange apron idiot had you buy is for mending garden hoses
Imagine a hose with a hole. Cut out the bad section, pop that thing in and join with hose clamps. It will leak eventually, but for occasional outdoor use that doesn't tend to matter. For a semi-permanant indoor hookup, I've given two cheap solutions, as it seams plumbing it legit is not an option for you.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

anoy said:


> Indeed for a steam dryer, which is not adjacent to a washer.


So add plumbing to get it closer to the dryer. Seems smarter than putting your home at risk of severe water damage due to a failed hose.


----------

